# Lowes changing vendors for muriatic acid !!!!



## yar (Oct 10, 2013)

If you have a Lowes store nearby I was informed by a friend who works there that most Lowes store are changing vendors for muriatic acid. Any that they have in stock now is being reduced to $1.00 per gallon !!!!!


----------



## chlaurite (Oct 10, 2013)

Sounds like an awesome deal!

Unfortunately they only have the "green" crap at the Lowes near me.


----------



## Platdigger (Oct 10, 2013)

Just checked with the one near me, they still want 7.29 per gallon.
yikes


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 14, 2013)

It's so nice in the UK. We're regulated to hell and back on some silly things and we pay $12 per gallon in fuel but I can order 5 gallons of 36% HCL - lab grade for $40....


----------



## Pantherlikher (Oct 15, 2013)

Lowes in my area sells both and still charge $7.+ for HCL..but I'm watching to see.
Denver, Pennsylvania


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 16, 2013)

Lowe's near me was out of the swimming pool acid (31.45% HCl) for the last two months. During that time I was forced to buy their muriatic acid from the paint isle which is $7 per gallon as opposed to the $5 per gallon stuff used for the pool. During this time I noticed they also started stocking the new HCl labeled 'muriatic next' which is the 'green' version of the acid. Luckily, they finally got in a full pallet of the pool acid. 

Needless to say, this has made me more aware of the fact that I need to secure a supplier of bulk muriatic acid so I'm not dependent on Lowe's for my muriatic acid.

Steve


----------



## Lou (Oct 16, 2013)

I think the bulk price for HCl is ~0.09-0.13 USD/lb, or about a buck a gallon.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 16, 2013)

Lowe's in my area (Cincinnati, Ohio area) hasn't put anything on sale yet.

A new Menards (big box hardware store) opened near us recently and has Muriatic at 3.99 per gallon. 8) 

Dave


----------



## niteliteone (Oct 16, 2013)

lazersteve said:


> Lowe's near me was out of the swimming pool acid (31.45% HCl) for the last two months. During that time I was forced to buy their muriatic acid from the paint isle which is $7 per gallon as opposed to the $5 per gallon stuff used for the pool. During this time I noticed they also started stocking the new HCl labeled 'muriatic next' which is the 'green' version of the acid. Luckily, they finally got in a full pallet of the pool acid.
> 
> Needless to say, this has made me more aware of the fact that I need to secure a supplier of bulk muriatic acid so I'm not dependent on Lowe's for my muriatic acid.
> 
> Steve


Steve,
I don't know what you have in your area, but I buy mine from a swimming pool supply house "like" Leslies. Last purchase was at $3.49 per gallon with no minimum.


----------



## artart47 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi everyone!
We have a chain here in wisconsin and they are all over the mid-west, called Menards. They sell 31% HCl in their paint dept. for $3.97/gal. The brand name is Sunnyside.
artart47


----------



## nh6886 (Oct 18, 2013)

Steve,

The greener muriatic acid at the Lowes here in WA didn't list a percentage so the low fume claim worried me so I down loaded an MSDS and found it to be only 18%. I guess that explains the lower fume.

All the best,
John


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 18, 2013)

niteliteone said:


> ...snip..
> Steve,
> I don't know what you have in your area, but I buy mine from a swimming pool supply house "like" Leslies. Last purchase was at $3.49 per gallon with no minimum.



Leslie's is practically next door to Lowe's around here. What concentration is the acid and what type of packaging do they have?

Steve


----------



## Palladium (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm running dangerously low on nitric. I've been waiting for the warehouse to get some in for 10 days now. Seems that during the Gov shut down they couldn't ship from the factory because their wasn't a guy there to put the plastic seal on the shipments. I get hcl for about $1.50 gallon when i buy in bulk.


----------



## niteliteone (Oct 18, 2013)

lazersteve said:


> niteliteone said:
> 
> 
> > ...snip..
> ...


I used the name "Leslies" as an example since they are a nation wide chain. I personally use "Pool Kingdom" which is a mom and pop shop that sells everything the big guys do and for the same prices.
When I was looking for a local supply they were the most convenient for where I live and since their price was the same they get my business.
Talk with a local shop and see if they will sell larger quantities if you prefer bulk. The shop I work with will deliver what ever amount I request in 4 gallon increments up to 200 gallons with a 48 hour notice.
Below is a picture of a box I bought last year.


----------

